# xxgdb or graphical c debugger ??



## clc2112 (Jan 19, 2002)

Anyone know if xxgdb is avail for os x.  I got gdb to work but would like a graphical debugger for C.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

calvin
powerbook 667, 512


----------



## howardm4 (Jan 19, 2002)

try 'ddd' which is a great frontend to gdb.  As I recall, it compiles fine
under OSX


----------



## davechen (Jan 19, 2002)

What about using Apple's Project Builder?  It's debugger is also is just a front end for gdb.


----------



## clc2112 (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks Guys,

I checked out ddd and project builder.  I have yet to compile ddd, but from the looks of it and project builder, they will both suit my purpose just great.  One less thing I dont need my  M$ machine for!

Thanks

calvin


----------



## howardm4 (Jan 20, 2002)

you'll need Motif (well, LessTiff actually) in order to compile ddd.

I built it yesterday and it compiled fine.  Only a test program at the very 
end failed due to a flaw in the makefile.


----------



## rvamerongen (May 5, 2003)

Hi,

Because I know nothing of Motif or fink, can someone send me a binarie for macosX 10.2

Thanks in advance

Rene

rvamerongen_AT_xs4all.nl


----------



## lurk (May 5, 2003)

Actually if you don't have fink it would be hard to send you one because there would be all sorts of library dependencies which would most likely break.  The best advice is get fink and use that.

-Eric


----------

